
Beingo - beingo
https://beingo.co/
======
beingo
As customer interactions grow increasingly online, businesses are challenged
to maintain engaging, consistent customer relationships. Beingo is the
solution. A code-free digital assistant plugin for web & mobile apps, Beingo
will transform & humanize your virtual interactions within minutes.
Introducing the “Beingo Personality”, where Beingo matches your user persona
to automate natural conversation and provide tailored, cognitive customer
facing solutions. with a no-code drag & drop, plug & play builder, Beingo is
super user-friendly. Simply select a template, or build a custom Beingo, and
then embed it in your website or mobile app. Whether you have a small business
a startup or a large enterprise, your business can deliver premium customer
assistance with Beingo.

------
gus_massa
Change the title to something like "Beingo: Human like Bots to serve your
customers."

